# Lighting a 4ft Rena Tank



## jkc (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi Guys,

This is my first post on the forum so hello to all. I have been keeping fish for about 12 years now and around a year ago my passion became maintaining a planted tank. 

Here's what I have & a few Stats.

Rena 4ft tank (Rena Aqualife 120 x 50 Classic Birch Tropical Aquarium and Cabinet 98 Gal (440L)

I have Pressurised CO2 with PH computer and an aqua medic external reactor with bubble counter.

2 External filters - Eheim 2026 & Rena XP 4

Lighting - this is my problem!! Only 4 x30W T8 tubes that came with the tank. Which gives me about 1.3WPG.

I have my PH set at 6.8 at my KH is 5 which roughly (cant remember off the top of my head) about 23ppm CO2. Obviously I can up this a bit as 30ppm is best but I really want to do something about the lighting first! 

Does anyone that knows this tank have any ideas about how to upgrade reasonably cheaply?? I would love to see the plants pearling and I think my main downfall at the moment is the low lighting!!

Ferts wise at the moment I am am only adding Leaf zone. Obviously once I have upped the lighting I will go EI.

Any comments greatly appreciated.

Regards

James


----------

